# Winter expansion mapped out with PVC



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I was able to get at least one loop of track in Biblegrove put down this summer and now I am ready to spend the winter trying to complete the roadbed in the Northern Junctions. 









The loop around the burn pit will be at the same height as the pool and will have a spur that actually runs to the pool as the Refreshment Division...

















I have T connectors in place and plan to use PVC from the ground up to grade to help support the track until trestle is built etc. ANY IDEAS ON DRIVING THIS STUFF IN THE GROUND WITHOUT CRACKING IT?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Post hole digger.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

for 3/4" pipe? lol that's funny


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Maybe drive a metal bar in the ground and work it around till it gets to the right dia.? I am assuming your soil is not like mine. I grow rocks up here. Just a thought..


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that's thinkin' except I have rocks too, little ones that don't grow, kinda like baby taters' 
thanks for the idea, now need pipe!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice roost for the Dispatch when running ops sessions eh? Just thought os this while looking at my pictures...


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you could find a 3/4" drill bit? Like a ship auger, or something along those lines. Of course, I wouldn't want to use a new one in the ground, but you might get lucky and find an old one at a flea market or something. Just a thought.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.jfoakes.com/sheffield_soil_augers.htm 

They make soil Augers...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just used a pipe and a sledge hammer, worked great, will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

The spur to lakeside is going to be very cool! The space in between will be for laying out and catching some rays.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a photo of a 3" auger that Donny used for his.???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the purpouse of the coregated  couvert next to the tracktor?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to bury 1/2 of it in the ground to make a burn pit! I will probably stack some stones around it etc. With a wood trestle running around it I am thinking of having some type of "shelf" on the inside of it for seating? I also think I should have a tractor come in and level this area for pavestones too??? Otherwise it will end up just being a muddy mess unless I gravel it. hhhmmmm?


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

I used a soil auger to put my 2 x 2 pressure treated post in the ground and it worked great. They make 2 or 3 different sizes.


----------

